# Curtain material



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope this is in the right section i wasn't too sure. 

I would like to add some curtains to my room, beginning with the 2 side walls, and possibly the rear. I only have one small window in the room, and most viewing is done at night so light block out isn't really an issue. 

What i would like to do is reduce some of the glare on the walls in the room, and i am a little unsure as to the best colour / material option.

I have come across some velvet curtains with the right drop length, available in either black or light brown. I have a feeling black would be the preffered option, but bear in mind audio use during the day and not having a room resembling a star wars set. 

Does velvet do a good job at absorbing light? Also what sort of effect might it have on the room acoustically? At the moment i have no room treatment and the room is very bright, i also have a tiled floor made to do with a small rug.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Velvet actually has a bit of a shine to it. Having it made from Duvytene would be a better option if you really want curtains all around. Personally, I wouldn't do it. It's going to suck all the life out of your room in the upper mids and highs. You'd be better off to paint the walls a dark color using an eggshell finish.

More broadband treatments would be in order and in a more targeted fashion rather than a ton of high frequency only curtains.

Bryan


----------



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Brian, 

Thanks for replying. I did think that velvet would have some shine, and i wondered as to why it is quite often used in the images i have found whilst researching on the internet. What i have been trying to find is some before and after pictures of different materials and methods. My room literally lights up when i turn the projector on at the moment.

Painting the room is an option, the curtain option still sits higher on the list due to getting some free room treatment at the same time, all though paint plus panels would probably cost around the same.

All though as you also mentioned i could wind up with quite a dead room. It is very bright at the moment however.

I'll work on some pictures and more info to possibly assist with further advice.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem is that the room will only be dead in the upper mid and high frequencies (and overly so) yet still be very underdamped in the critical dialog range and bass. The decay time curve will be seriously skewed

Bryan


----------

